# 52 inch Lap Splice for 2 #5 Rebars in 8 inch Block?!



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree that the lap splice lengths are too long. I understand ther may be changes coming (which means nothing trgarding this post), since you have approved plans that were bid on and they must be built according to them unless someone approves a variation and wants to accept the reponsiblity/liability.

Obiously, the estimator missed to many things in the specs, but that is no reason to put your company into bigger problems by not building according to plans with an approved variance. Changes can be approved, but someone has to give the designer enough confidence to do it.

Much of the rediculous lap length come from failures where the contractors did not grout properly and even were so dumb to use mortar or concrete instead of grout with 8-11" slump that allows the rebar to be well bonded to the rebar.

I have seen 20 story loadbearing 6" block buildings built with high lift grouting WITHOUT any intermediate laps, long lap lengths laps and clean-outs because the contractor demonstrated a good history on demonstrated similar buildings, built a demostration panel and subnitted a good qualty assurance program, He permitted this by using periodic video inspections of the cores on a random basis. It was a big money saver for the contractor.


----------



## Justbuilding (May 29, 2008)

skyhook;461376The approved plans overide everything. If you don't like the design said:


> I agree with you in general, however I have seen approved plans have code errors and at least in my experiance I am responsible to build to code regardless of what the approved plans say. If there is an error, or at least I believe there to be an error, my responsibilty is to question the plans.
> 
> In my experiance the approved plans are just the starting point for building. usually the designers are still figuring out the last half the building when we are starting out on the front half, design stops when we stop building.
> So the approved plans only get you so far.
> ...


----------

